# Why is USPS SO xwxzed up?



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1) I mail next town, it goes 100 miles away, to get 5 miles, next town

2) Broken promises. Two days ago, delivery today. Today, no clue. Computer parts, rain tommorow.

Add on.......my Dad was a Postmaster, he saw this $#!t coming.......

3) online voting, I don't trust them with bills anymore..........


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> 1)
> 
> 3) online voting, I don't trust them with bills anymore..........


I've been paying several bills from my credit union bill pay for years. Set up to automatically generate and mail the check.

Within the last 2 months suddenly it is a week or 2 before the checks are received or not at all.

Trust them with ballots...I don't think so!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mail going from our town to one of the other two towns in the county has to go by truck to the Jacksonville bulk mail facility, where it is put on another truck and sent back.

The Jax bulk facility is HUGE, handles mail from all over NE Florida and SE Georgia.
There must be 100 dock doors for semi trailers to back up to.

The biggest money loser for the USPS are the Cadillac retirement plans for the union.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Why is USPS SO xwxzed up?


A union who allowed employees to make a lot of money with a lot of benefits, who can do almost anything they like, complete with bad attitude and not worry about being terminated or reprimanded for it.

Any other questions?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> A union who allowed employees to make a lot of money with a lot of benefits, who can do almost anything they like, complete with bad attitude and not worry about being terminated or reprimanded for it.
> 
> Any other questions?


You forgot to mention the tax money they rake in just to stay afloat.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

*sets down beer*... let me tell you about the postal service...

As far as ND is concerned, several years ago (about 2014-16) the postal service was hemorrhaging money and tried to close offices that were losing money. People began to whine, Dem senator Heitkamp took up the cause to save rural post offices. They placed a moratorium on closures (preventing the USPS from saving money). So then the USPS decided to whittle down their sorting plants. They closed the northern one in Minot and rerouted all North and Western mail to Bismarck. 1.5hr south of minot. making mail from NW corner travel 4hrs to get sorted to come back.

Now normally consolidating would make things more efficient, but not when unions get involved (they don't get paid more to work harder). The plants can't keep up on heavy volume days so they just set the mail to the side to sort another day (usually holidays and weekends when it is not the regular stiffs). Try to track packages, they will get scanned 3-5 days in a row in the same processing plant. 

This... including numerous stupid policies cause them to lose money. Hell Fed-Ex and UPS make money by having the USPS deliver their packages the last mile. It used to be a prestigious career working for the USPS.. But now they save money by contracting out much of their routes, causing less money being put into retirement, and aging employees retiring and drawing pension longer, with not payees replacing them.

The Postal Service will fail... and when it does I am out of a job (maybe).. but that will be the least of my problems... no bills/pills/checks delivered to anyone... anyone picking up the USPS ashes to restart it will have to revamp the whole system.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You forgot to mention the tax money they rake in just to stay afloat.


Postal Services doesn't get tax money..... gov't regulated... not Gov't funded... stamps and postage are the only income..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Postal Services doesn't get tax money..... gov't regulated... not Gov't funded... stamps and postage are the only income..


If you want to argue semantics, feel free to do so. The USPS still gets money from the gubbamint in the form of _subsidies_. $250mill in FY 2020. That's still tax money We The People had to pay.

https://www.uspsoig.gov/sites/defau... 2020 Congressional Budget Justification.pdf

Page 5.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I can tell you this... To anyone wanting to listen.
The last two organizations I would trust with my vote for President of the United States are the democrats and the United States Post Office.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I also love their 'tracking".
When you check on where your package is, what you get is. "It left the post office where you mailed it from and... it has arrived at its destination.
Nothing in between... Ever.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If you want to argue semantics, feel free to do so. The USPS still gets money from the gubbamint in the form of _subsidies_. $250mill in FY 2020. That's still tax money We The People had to pay.
> 
> https://www.uspsoig.gov/sites/defau... 2020 Congressional Budget Justification.pdf
> 
> Page 5.


did you actually read the top of page 5 in the link you posted????

FROM PAGE 5.... The OIG receives its funding level through the appropriations process, but *none of this funding comes from taxpayers or the U.S. Treasury*. *All of our operating funds originate from the Postal Service, which is not appropriated and earns its funds from ratepayers. *


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The Postal Service will fail... and when it does I am out of a job (maybe).. but that will be the least of my problems... no bills/pills/checks delivered to anyone... anyone picking up the USPS ashes to restart it will have to revamp the whole system


Not trying to be snarky but, wont you get a retirement and benefits package if that happens?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Robie said:


> > The Postal Service will fail... and when it does I am out of a job (maybe).. but that will be the least of my problems... no bills/pills/checks delivered to anyone... anyone picking up the USPS ashes to restart it will have to revamp the whole system[/QUOTNot yring to be snarky but, wont you get a retirement and benefits package if that happens?
> 
> 
> .... I am a contractor... not an employee. Have my own retirement and benefits.. most likely they will hire the contractors to pick up the pieces..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So where do the $millions (or is it $*b*illions?) they lose every year come from?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If you want to argue semantics, feel free to do so. The USPS still gets money from the gubbamint in the form of _subsidies_. $250mill in FY 2020. That's still tax money We The People had to pay.
> 
> https://www.uspsoig.gov/sites/defau... 2020 Congressional Budget Justification.pdf
> 
> Page 5.


USPS does get subsidies.... in the form of favorable borrowing rates...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So where do the $millions (or is it $*b*illions?) they lose every year come from?


it's billions....

they are forced to fund their retirement something like 75 years into the future.... so the union members get paid...

Not trying to make it seem like the USPS isn't a 5-alarm-diaper-fire... it is... my favorite saying is. "the postal service way is to do something pointless that is more expensive". I have seen them implement a new policy @ 8am.. and then reverse it by 1pm because it was so dumb.... paying people to think of it.. and implement it...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> it's billions....
> 
> they are forced to fund their retirement something like 75 years into the future.... so the union members get paid...
> ..........


That's where it _goes_. Where is it _coming from_?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That's where it _goes_. Where is it _coming from_?


From our pockets, either directly or indirectly.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That's where it _goes_. Where is it _coming from_?


USPS does get subsidies.... in the form of favorable borrowing rates... so they borrow it ... they are asking for money due to corona though...

the Postal Service received $10 billion in additional borrowing authority under the Coronavirus Aid, Relief, and Economic Security (CARES) Act, the agency's Board of Governors is asking Congress for $75 billion in total financial relief in the next coronavirus spending bill.

The board has asked for $25 billion in emergency appropriations, an additional $25 billion line of credit from the Treasury Department and yet another $25 billion for "shovel-ready" projects to modernize the agency's aging vehicle fleet and facilities.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

The US Postal Service Is Borrowing Taxpayer Money At An Interest Rate Of 0.14%


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Which will never be paid back.... it will be forgiven... and.......... it will end up being the taxpayer forking over the dough.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Which will never be paid back.... it will be forgiven... and.......... it will end up being the taxpayer forking over the dough.


probably.... but that doesn't make your multiple posts that I am wrong correct.... yet..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> probably.... but that doesn't make your multiple posts that I am wrong correct.... yet..


So the USPS taking billions from the gubbamint in the form of a 'loan', then not paying it back...... you consider that not taking gubbamint money that they collected in taxes>

OK, it's obvious you think two steps of separation is enough to not consider it 'taking taxpayer money'. This is like saying you don't pay a store for theft by other customers simply because there's not a line-item on your receipt. The business merely makes up for such losses by increasing the price honest people pay. You're still paying for the theft.

You're entitled to your opinion, but not your own set of facts.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So the USPS taking billions from the gubbamint in the form of a 'loan', then not paying it back...... you consider that not taking gubbamint money that they collected in taxes>
> 
> OK, it's obvious you think two steps of separation is enough to not consider it 'taking taxpayer money'. This is like saying you don't pay a store for theft by other customers simply because there's not a line-item on your receipt. The business merely makes up for such losses by increasing the price honest people pay. You're still paying for the theft.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion, but not your own set of facts.


so... the fact that they may stop paying for what they borrowed in the future... means they are stealing it now. everyone currently paying a mortgage has stolen their house because some day they may stop paying... got it... yup... hard to argue those facts... in order for the USPS to increase the price of a stamp more than 3 cents, it requires an act of congress....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> so... the fact that they may stop paying for what they borrowed in the future... means they are stealing it now. everyone currently paying a mortgage has stolen their house because some day they may stop paying... got it... yup... hard to argue those facts... in order for the USPS to increase the price of a stamp more than 3 cents, it requires an act of congress....


Flaw in your logic: You're assuming they're making their mortgage payment.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Flaw in your logic: You're assuming they're making their mortgage payment.


flaw in yours..... you assume they aren't.. after several other assumptions that were refuted... first it was they get tax money... then it was subsidies... then they may not be making their loan payment.. (which means you surrender on your first several argument points)..... fair point....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back to the topic... IMO the Postal Service sucks.... has sucked for many years.... will continue to suck until it implodes (which will be a nightmare for the whole country).. and I would not trust them with mail-in ballots. too many people with access to them.. I could likely guess 90-100% of the people on my route votes from the mail they receive the rest of the year. Too many lefty-union types in the big cities would be alone with your unsecured ballot.. Too many opportunities for shenanigans...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Let us not be a pissing contest , between us, on why USPS, is fubar.

Why is it fubar? I mentioned carrying mail 200 miles to deliver 5 miles away.

Rural mailboxes, were ALL on same side of street, no more.....so one pass delivered all mail, crossing the road/street is not a hardship.

Mail was canceled/postmarked in house at local post offices, not a hundred miles away. Then local mail stayed local, or nearby towns.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Let us not be a pissing contest , between us, on why USPS, is fubar.
> 
> Why is it fubar? I mentioned carrying mail 200 miles to deliver 5 miles away.
> 
> ...


all boxes must be on passenger side along scheduled route of travel... the mail gets canceled in the big distribution centers 200 miles away because the machines that cancel it (mainly all AI now) doesn't get union pay, benefits, or sick days....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

they now even have policy that forbids local clerks from postmarking the mail... unless it is requested.. but when a storm is expected, they tell you to hold local mail.. but forbid it the rest of the time... like I said... it's all dumb!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My Dad worked in a PO, years ago. The postmark/cancelling machines were dangerous. They had to wear tie clips, as a tie caught in a machine would hang you quick


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

the postal service way would be to spend millions developing custom breakaway ties.... then provide one for everyone... then change to a no-tie policy...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've watched a few "1st Amendment Audit" videos on Youtube about their interaction with Post Offices. Pretty eye opening and sometimes funny. Most of these videos do not show the Postal Employees in a very good light.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> flaw in yours..... you assume they aren't.. after several other assumptions that were refuted... first it was they get tax money... then it was subsidies... then they may not be making their loan payment.. (which means you surrender on your first several argument points)..... fair point....


Let's not forget another flaw in your mortgage comparison.... how many people get a mortgage on a house, default on it, keep their house, get another mortgage, default on THAT one, still keep their house, get ANOTHER mortgage, default on _that_ one as well, still living in their money pit, get yet another mortgage, default of that one (whooda thunk it), still live in there but now have dial-up internet service and 50-channel cable TV.....?

Maybe it's time to check their credit rating, now that they enjoy fiber to the desk and 1,200 satellite channels.

Oh, and 'surrender' means 'I give up'. Just saying for your benefit.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

In this day and age of technology, the USPS is and has been outdated, corrupt and political.

Time for a big (real big) change.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Let's not forget another flaw in your mortgage comparison.... how many people get a mortgage on a house, default on it, keep their house, get another mortgage, default on THAT one, still keep their house, get ANOTHER mortgage, default on _that_ one as well, still living in their money pit, get yet another mortgage, default of that one (whooda thunk it), still live in there but now have dial-up internet service and 50-channel cable TV.....?
> 
> Maybe it's time to check their credit rating, now that they enjoy fiber to the desk and 1,200 satellite channels.
> 
> Oh, and 'surrender' means 'I give up'. Just saying for your benefit.


oh.. I have no argument the USPS is beyond broke.... I merely pointed out They aren't taking taxpayer money (other than loans) and the subsidies you claimed they were getting (also loans).. will they default in the future? no doubt... doesn't mean they can be proclaimed by you to be taking money.... yet.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Robie said:


> In this day and age of technology, the USPS is and has been outdated, corrupt and political.
> 
> Time for a big (real big) change.


There are many way they could streamline their services and possibly become profitable, but they would have to trim their union fat... and pretty sure the union would sabotage the sh*t out of it to make sure it falls for good. There is an actual need for their service just, not at the rate of a $0.55 stamp to your front door.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

majority of letters that are delivered are non profit garbage for $0.05 rate


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> oh.. I have no argument the USPS is beyond broke.... I merely pointed out They aren't taking taxpayer money (other than loans) and the subsidies you claimed they were getting (also loans).. will they default in the future? no doubt... doesn't mean they can be proclaimed by you to be taking money.... yet.


Yes, they *are* taking taxpayer money. They have been for years now. They've been given taxpayer money and have not paid it back. Them's the facts. If you get money in a loan, never pay it back... you are taking money from the lender. Period.

Gawd, I feel like I'm having a discussion with a Flerfer.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

No USPS breakaway ties back then, the stupid just got buried


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> There are many way they could streamline their services and possibly become profitable, but they would have to trim their union fat... and pretty sure the union would sabotage the sh*t out of it to make sure it falls for good. There is an actual need for their service just, not at the rate of a $0.55 stamp to your front door.


Back in 2004-05 timeframe, I had a programming contract with the USPS at their big office in Eagan, MN. (That is where they do payroll for the entire USPS.). I lasted almost one full day. They contracted me at a crazy exorbitant hourly rate at the time to fix some software problems they had. Before the first morning break (yes, they had scheduled times when we could break), I already had a union grievance filed against me. It seems their union contract did not allow outside consultants to actually _touch_ a computer keyboard! They had one of their internal "programmers" sit with me and I was supposed to tell her *exactly* what to type.

In other words, I was hired to program a computer without actually being allowed to touch a computer! An hour or so after lunch (also scheduled), I was gone like a shot!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Inor said:


> Back in 2004-05 timeframe, I had a programming contract with the USPS at their big office in Eagan, MN. (That is where they do payroll for the entire USPS.). I lasted almost one full day. They contracted me at a crazy exorbitant hourly rate at the time to fix some software problems they had. Before the first morning break (yes, they had scheduled times when we could break), I already had a union grievance filed against me. It seems their union contract did not allow outside consultants to actually _touch_ a computer keyboard! They had one of their internal "programmers" sit with me and I was supposed to tell her *exactly* what to type.
> 
> In other words, I was hired to program a computer without actually being allowed to touch a computer! An hour or so after lunch (also scheduled), I was gone like a shot!


that is the postal service way!!!

I once bid on a 2nd delivery contract. they received 2 other bids. and came back and asked us to lower our bids. none of us did.. so they then eliminated the contract and brought a union employee from 6 hours away paid them mileage and put them up in a hotel in town to work the route.. with expenses and such, the union employee was getting paid at a rate of 45k more than the contract bids....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I can tell you this... To anyone wanting to listen.
> The last two organizations I would trust with my vote for President of the United States are the democrats and the United States Post Office.


Who was it that said it's not about the votes, it's about the people that count them?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it's safe to say that letting the USPS handle our votes is akin to letting the devil go out on a date with your daughter. It ain't going to end well.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I think it's safe to say that letting the USPS handle our votes is akin to letting the devil go out on a date with your daughter. It ain't going to end well.


Just the fact that the postal union has come out in support of Joe Biden...

I don't think it's right that any union connected with the federal government should be making statement showing support for any candidate.

Couple that with.....I'd be willing to bet $100 that 75% of letter carriers could tell you what homes lean left and what homes lean right. Do I trust all letter carriers to make sure mail that may go against their personal ideology gets delivered properly?

No, I do not.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Just the fact that the postal union has come out in support of Joe Biden...
> 
> I don't think it's right that any union connected with the federal government should be making statement showing support for any candidate.
> 
> ...


My neighbor has had to deliver packages to me that went to him on more then a few occasions. Once he brought me a package with holster I had ordered to my door. When he handed me the package he said I didn't know you had guns. Don't think for a second the mail carriers don't know which way you lean politically.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Robie said:


> Just the fact that the postal union has come out in support of Joe Biden...
> 
> I don't think it's right that any union connected with the federal government should be making statement showing support for any candidate.
> 
> ...


75% is low....... closer to 95%...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I see the NRA membership letters and magazines.... Also see which party sends whom donation letters... all year.... who flies flags and hangs crosses in their house.... we see it all! junk mail tells the story.


----------



## TexDanm (Aug 3, 2020)

Like most places these days promotions are more based on what you are than how competant you are. We have about reached the point where at every level you have people that have been promoted well past their level of incompetance.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife retired from USPS. It has always been a problem with the Union. They send out the marching orders to carriers and they fall in line. Right now office my wife retired from has no carriers showing up for work. They have a list of excuses for not showing up. When they wear one out they drop another.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Wife retired from USPS. It has always been a problem with the Union. They send out the marching orders to carriers and they fall in line. Right now office my wife retired from has no carriers showing up for work. They have a list of excuses for not showing up. When they wear one out they drop another.


I am retired from USPS too. The unions.... mail handlers, APWU, NRLCA, and NALC represent THEMSELVES... not the job, not the members per se. Some are mob infiltrated and controlled.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> 1) I mail next town, it goes 100 miles away, to get 5 miles, next town
> 
> 2) Broken promises. Two days ago, delivery today. Today, no clue. Computer parts, rain tommorow.
> 
> ...


I can't tell you how many times my local USPS has put packages or mail in the wrong slot -- both at my apartment complex and at work. How hard can it be to look at the address on the envelope then put the mail or parcel in the corresponding box? It ain't rocket science!


----------



## closetprepper2020 (Sep 17, 2020)

The post office is a national institution. We are guaranteed fast and reliable mail just like the fact we can drink water from our taps. With that said, that institution has been broken for a long time. It needs to be fixed and it is fixable along with being self sustaining. I just don't think we are going to like it. Very few people send letters anymore. (well, unless you count junk mail.) sending a letter is going to cost about $5. That flat rate stuff...gone. The USPS will have the follow the model of FEDEX and UPS if they want to survive.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

closetprepper2020 said:


> The post office is a national institution. We are guaranteed fast and reliable mail just like the fact we can drink water from our taps. With that said, that institution has been broken for a long time. It needs to be fixed and it is fixable along with being self sustaining. I just don't think we are going to like it. Very few people send letters anymore. (well, unless you count junk mail.) sending a letter is going to cost about $5. That flat rate stuff...gone. The USPS will have the follow the model of FEDEX and UPS if they want to survive.


price of sending a letter is not the problem.... getting it delivered to your door or box 30 miles away in the country is.. cluster boxes at the end of streets, country mail boxes farther away from driveway on main roads would save miles and hours= $$$$


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If I was the head guy.

I would close post offices at any location that did not turn a profit... there would be a small building with lock boxes (for packages) and mail boxes for letters

homes with mail boxes would get delivery Tuesday and Friday or Mondays and Thursdays or wednesday and Saturday reduce delivery drivers from 3 to 1


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I will add this to the conversation. As some of you know I used to live in Illinois (Hellinois) but moved out of state in March of this year.

I have my Indiana DL and voter registration. I received the attached letter today from the Secretary of State of Hellinois letting me know that I still have time to vote by mail! So I guess it is OK for demoncrat states to get those in other states to vote outside of the state they live in...and they want us to "trust" vote by mail!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Example of USPS Union crap. New clerks are required to attend window training. Until they do what work they can do is limited. So Union tells them now to refuse to attend training due to the COV19. Result mail is slowed way down, work does not get done. An employee gets paid to stand around doing very little.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> If I was the head guy.
> 
> I would close post offices at any location that did not turn a profit... there would be a small building with lock boxes (for packages) and mail boxes for letters
> 
> homes with mail boxes would get delivery Tuesday and Friday or Mondays and Thursdays or wednesday and Saturday reduce delivery drivers from 3 to 1


you would need someone to deliver to each closed office and sort the mail into the boxes. then have to figure out how to get their signature on the premiums items that were paid to be signed for. Not saying I don't agree with you, but there is more to it than just putting the mail into the boxes.. somebody has to deliver it, sort it, pick up outgoing, etc.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Example of USPS Union crap. New clerks are required to attend window training. Until they do what work they can do is limited. So Union tells them now to refuse to attend training due to the COV19. Result mail is slowed way down, work does not get done. An employee gets paid to stand around doing very little.


that is the postal service way....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> that is the postal service way....


No it is the Union way. And workers that disagree will pay a heavy price.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> you would need someone to deliver to each closed office and sort the mail into the boxes. then have to figure out how to get their signature on the premiums items that were paid to be signed for. Not saying I don't agree with you, but there is more to it than just putting the mail into the boxes.. somebody has to deliver it, sort it, pick up outgoing, etc.


put mail that requires a signature in a secured box - put key in regular box... opening the box = signature... (boxes would be monitored with camera)


----------

